# Need bells please :(



## kittyyy (Apr 19, 2020)

I’m having a really hard time gaining bells and I didn’t have the game at the time of the glitch that Nintendo fixed. I’m looking for anyone that will give me bells. It’s greatly appreciated.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

also my friend code is 4619 3096 7986


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey there! Welcome to TBT!
A lot of us actually gained our bells from doing activities within Animal Crossing not through the cloning glitch  In fact we're not allowed to use or sell cloned items on this forum. Some suggestions we have would be to buy turnips tomorrow and sell them at a higher price through nooks! Catching bugs, fish and selling fruit is another way to get some good bells! For example, some people might be willing to trade some fruit and planting it in the ground will grow new fruit! Fruits that aren't your native will sell for 500 instead of 100 so you can get a nice sum if you plant enough!

Secondly, We recommend when doing wi-fi related things to open your gates and use a dodo code to share with people  That way you don't need to add them to play!

Good luck dear! And welcome to TBT!


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 19, 2020)

A good way to get extra bells in April (Northern Hemisphere) is to make your own tarantula island from your mystery Island (there are plenty of tutorials online how to make one, it's really easy). During april, Atlas moths (3000bells) and tarantulas (8000bells) will keep spawning so you can fill up your inventory and make a big load of bells from just 1 trip. If you save all those bugs for when Flick comes he buys them at a higher price than Timmy&Tommy (1.5x more)

When I'm getting short on bells, I just make such an island after 7pm and I return with 200k+ bells


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 19, 2020)

Also! Just to add that if you actively catch higher end bugs and fish, you can wait to sell them to Flick (for bugs) and CJ (for fish).

But yes, the fastest way to earn bells is to do turnips stalk market. Buy low and sell high. If you can't sell them in your town, there are people here on the forum that have their stores buy them over 400+ (even better at 600+ bells)


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 19, 2020)

Today I began with literally like 3,000 bells. Used like 4 NMT's and just my island resources, fishing, old furniture, etc. Also I have 3 LARGE orchards of all the trees in game, which I DID NOT harvest today. So without my continual resource I made 550,000 bells without maximum effort or time. Pretty easy!! NMT are a huge way to boost! Hope for a good island or at least okay one to catch bugs or fish, since there are a couple islands that give you great catches. Giant Water Bug island not the best but will get ya somewhere, turtle island, takes longer but worth the bells, tarantula island OF COURSE huge wins there. Also Fins Island and sometimes if its just raining I have caught 4 or more oarfish in one trip.


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 19, 2020)

I echo what the others here are saying. Making my own tarantula islands got me off to a great start. You can also dig up the manilla clams on the beach and make fist bait to have an easier time fishing. If it's raining, I highly recommend this, as you have a better chance to catch Coelacanth which is worth a nice return, particularly from selling to C.J. when he's in town. Plant lots of fruit not native to your island and sell them - each non-native fruit nets you 500 bells. Another good thing to do is if you see a villager crafting a DIY recipe, try opening your gates with a Dodo code and posting here. Most people are very generous and will tip, and you can request tips in IGB to help. It's a nice little side gig if you have the time and patience for it.

Once you have a decent amount, try buying turnips on Sundays before noon. With the help of this forum you have a great chance of finding an island buying at 500+ bells per turnip (or your shop might even be buying at this rate!). This is how I made most of my bells, as an investment of just 200,000 when the original price is less than 100 bells can give you over 1,000,000 if you sell them above 500.


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 19, 2020)

AutomationAir said:


> I echo what the others here are saying. Making my own tarantula islands got me off to a great start. You can also dig up the manilla clams on the beach and make fist bait to have an easier time fishing. If it's raining, I highly recommend this, as you have a better chance to catch Coelacanth which is worth a nice return, particularly from selling to C.J. when he's in town. Plant lots of fruit not native to your island and sell them - each non-native fruit nets you 500 bells. Another good thing to do is if you see a villager crafting a DIY recipe, try opening your gates with a Dodo code and posting here. Most people are very generous and will tip, and you can request tips in IGB to help. It's a nice little side gig if you have the time and patience for it.
> 
> Once you have a decent amount, try buying turnips on Sundays before noon. With the help of this forum you have a great chance of finding an island buying at 500+ bells per turnip (or your shop might even be buying at this rate!). This is how I made most of my bells, as an investment of just 200,000 when the original price is less than 100 bells can give you over 1,000,000 if you sell them above 500.



You have a island in NH or SH? JW, I'm NH, I have NOT caught a coelacanth and WANT ONE!!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



kittyyy said:


> I’m having a really hard time gaining bells and I didn’t have the game at the time of the glitch that Nintendo fixed. I’m looking for anyone that will give me bells. It’s greatly appreciated.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020
> 
> also my friend code is 4619 3096 7986


If you need foreign fruits come to my island and take all you want!! I have so much you would make around 90-100 k off my fruit on island. Also take some home and plant them to do the same! Think about it every two days it grows back and its 1,500 bells a tree for secondary fruit.


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 19, 2020)

MadJimJaspers said:


> You have a island in NH or SH? JW, I'm NH, I have NOT caught a coelacanth and WANT ONE!!!



I'm in NH! I've caught maaaybe one or two when it's not raining, but when it rains I can catch 2-3. They're super rare but they're out there!


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 19, 2020)

Dammit I need come fish where your fishing!! lmao


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 19, 2020)

AutomationAir said:


> I'm in NH! I've caught maaaybe one or two when it's not raining, but when it rains I can catch 2-3. They're super rare but they're out there!


They spawn on non-raining days too? ;o Thought it had to be raining, guess I need to look out for huge shadows more then... :'D


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 19, 2020)

_Donut_ said:


> They spawn on non-raining days too? ;o Thought it had to be raining, guess I need to look out for huge shadows more then... :'D


I might be mistaken? I could have sworn I caught one in normal weather but who knows


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 19, 2020)

AutomationAir said:


> I might be mistaken? I could have sworn I caught one in normal weather but who knows


I think it’s only when it’s raining  oarfish are when it’s not


----------



## kittyyy (Apr 19, 2020)

tysm for the help!


----------

